# What did Denis Villeneuve mean by this?



## isitcopland

Hi,

So I was watching Anatomy of a Scene of Blade Runner 2049 (



), one of my favorite film, where the director Denis Villeneuve narrates his thoughts on the desert scene from the movie. At 1:40, he says "Here is a few piano notes. It's a piece from Brahms, A flat major, Opus 39, no. 15. I chose this piece of music very very carefully. Very specific piece of music. It's a waltz. A waltz means that it's something- that means something about what the character is about to discover."

So how does a waltz mean something about what Ryan Gosling was about to discover in the context of the film? And how does that Brahms piece specifically fit into that scene?

Thanks.


----------



## Highwayman

Intriguing! But I think you should provide some information regarding the context of the film and this scene in particular. For instance, what does the guy discover in the next scene, how does it change him and so forth.

But, anyway, let me provide some OOC comments on the music off the top my head:

-A waltz is by definition a dance music but just like Chopin`s, Brahms` waltzes are not intended for dancing. So it`s kinda "out of place" or dysfunctional in a sense.
-Brahms was a very serious composer but waltzes are generally considered as light music. So his op. 39 cycle can be considered as peculiar and unusual within the composer`s œuvre. 
-Waltz is a very important part of the Viennese culture. Brahms lived most of his mature life in Vienna and he loved it there and felt at home. He possibly composed and published the set as a tribute to the city. So the music might be symbolizing home or gratitude. 
-This particular waltz no. 15 almost feels like a lullaby (in fact it strongly resembles his own Lullaby, op. 49/4). Therefore, it might be driving the protagonist to sleep hence metaphorically to his death?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Gosling was about to meet Deckard. I think the waltz is a contrast to the visuals and sounds preceding, since it suggests something more human than the electronic sounds of Hans Zimmer's music. It sounds kind of melancholic to me, maybe setting the stage for Deckard's story after Part 1 with losing his wife / girlfriend.


----------



## isitcopland

@Phil I see, yes that transition to more "human" music certainly makes sense, thanks! And yeah this is sort of the calming interlude part of the film setting up Deckard's role in the story.


----------



## isitcopland

@Highwayman Thank you for your context on waltz and Brahms! Funnily enough I had a dream where I heard this waltz! And the scene involved is certainly dream-like. And yes the context as Phil said was that the protagonist was about to meet someone who is (Spoiler) potentially his father despite him being an android, so it's like reaching for the human connection.


----------



## Ethereality

I didn't hear any piano notes, now or back then... so I guess Mr. Villeneuve chose carefully. I don't watch a lot of modern movies but this is the only modern movie I've seen that I actually enjoyed.

Edit: this is totally false if Contradiction, The Shapeshifting Detective, and Until Dawn count as movies. 😄


----------

